# Wie erstellt man so eine Gui?



## bröggle (9. Jan 2004)

Ich habe mir mal eine Gui mit dem Gimp erstellt... nun möchte ich diese gerne aber in Java umsetzten... das bild habe ich mal angehängt... wie mache ich das, dass die elemente so unter einander angeordnet werden?






Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## bummerland (9. Jan 2004)

ich würde es so machen:

das äussere ist n panel, da kann man den border so setzen, weiss aber nicht aus m kopf, wie.

das hat ein gridlayout mit 2 spalten und 5 zeilen. 
da jeweils die labels und rechts die textfields bzw. bei dem einen ein panel (flowlayout), was textfield, label und liste enthält, adden.


----------



## mariopetr (9. Jan 2004)

also die grundflaeche ist ein JPanel mit TitledBorder. das Layout sollte GridBagLayout (im sdk enthalten, fuer anfaenger recht kompliziert) sein. es gibt noch ein layout, wurde hier auch mal besprochen was diese aufgabe simpler als das GridBagLayout  loesen sollte. hies TableLayout, gluabe ich.


----------



## bröggle (9. Jan 2004)

schonmal danke für diese antworten...

Ich habe es mal versucht mit meinem jJbuilder personal ed. zu erstellen (da ich bisher kaum mit guis gearbeitet habe und dieser Editor einfach einfacher ist), jedoch verwendet dieser das borderlayout... kann ich dem irgendwie sagen dass der auf das Gridbaglayout zurückgreifen muss?


oder geht das nur per hand?
Habt ihr evtl ein tut wo man bisschen mehr mit guis zu tun bekommt? denn die meisten bücher die ich bishe rin den händen hielt, wurden ab den guis einfach schwammig ->d.h man kann zwar diese eine beschriebene gui nachbauen, aber das wars dann auch schon...


----------



## Pulvertoastman (9. Jan 2004)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe es mal versucht mit meinem jJbuilder personal ed. zu erstellen (da ich bisher kaum mit guis gearbeitet habe und dieser Editor einfach einfacher ist), jedoch verwendet dieser das borderlayout... kann ich dem irgendwie sagen dass der auf das Gridbaglayout zurückgreifen muss?
> 
> 
> oder geht das nur per hand?



Nein, das geht auch im Designer. Hierzu gibt es in den properties zu deinem Panel einen Eintrag mit dem namen layout. Daneben findest du eine Combobox mit verschiedenen Einträgen.

Die Position der Elemente kannst du dann auch über einen Dialaog steuern. Hierzu das Element anwählen, auf den Wert für constraints klicken und dort gibt es dann einen kleinen Button mit drei Pünktchen, den du anklicken solltest.


----------



## saxman23 (10. Jan 2004)

... also meine Erfahrungen sind die, das man es am besten (wohl nicht am schnellsten) von Hand macht, in dem man die Sachen die in die GUI sollen programmiert. Das hält zwar am Anfang ein wenig auf, aber man versteht besser wie man mit den Lavoutmanager umgeht (derer es ja mehrere, eigentlich viele gibt).
Eine gute Anleitung kannst du in den Core Java Büchern von Markt & Technik finden, leider Sie die Bücher schweineteuer, aber bessere habe ich bisher nicht gesehen. 
Die GUI (dein kleines Image) dürfte aber nicht so schwierig sein. Damit meine ich, ich könnte dir es schnell programmieren, aber dann wäre ja der Lerneffekt weg, gell. Aber im Ernst, wenn du es einmal verstanden hast, sind die nächsten GUI umso einfacher.


----------

